# ISO help/advice making fried rice



## otuatail (Apr 25, 2018)

Too many forums to find a place for this.

Hi. I am trying to turn chinees now and would like to make fried rice (Sweet and sour mainly).

What is the best rice to use and why?

TIA

Paul


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 25, 2018)

previously made Jasmine rice that has been dried out some.  Because it doesn't get mushy like regular rice, say Uncle Ben's.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/best-fried-rice-ive-ever-had-95696.html


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 25, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> previously made Jasmine rice that has been dried out some.  Because it doesn't get mushy like regular rice, say Uncle Ben's.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/best-fried-rice-ive-ever-had-95696.html


I use Basmati..it doesn't clump up or get mushy, either. Maybe a lower starch content? ..I like to toss it in a non stick pan also..this prevents further sticking..


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 25, 2018)

I've used Basmati before too, just tend to keep a bigger bag of Jasmine on hand.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 25, 2018)

I cheat.  I use the leftover rice from Chinese takeout.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I cheat.  I use the leftover rice from Chinese takeout.



I’ve done that also.


----------



## blissful (Apr 25, 2018)

I use whatever I have on hand, white long grain or short grain. Spread it out on a sheet pan to cool, put it in the refrigerator overnight to dry and keep at a safe temperature. Then I use it the next day.


----------



## JustJoel (Apr 25, 2018)

Basmati and jasmine Rice’s are both nice, but their unique fragrance can sometimes make for odd tasting fried rice, I’ve found. Any long grain rice will do, though. It’s best if it’s day-old.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 25, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Basmati and jasmine Rice’s are both nice, but their unique fragrance can sometimes make for odd tasting fried rice, I’ve found. *Any long grain rice will do, though. It’s best if it’s day-old.*



Yes...and if I don't have yesterday's rice, I will spread newly cooked rice on a sheet pan and allow it to dry..
Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Yes...and if I don't have yesterday's rice, I will spread newly cooked rice on a sheet pan and allow it to dry..
> Ross



Do this and put the pan in the freezer for a while.  That does the trick.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Basmati and jasmine Rice’s are both nice, but their unique fragrance can sometimes make for odd tasting fried rice, I’ve found. Any long grain rice will do, though. It’s best if it’s day-old.




I agree.  Especially basmati rice's fragrance.  Just not right for Chinese fried rice.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Yes...and if I don't have yesterday's rice, I will spread newly cooked rice on a sheet pan and allow it to dry..
> Ross




Just make absolutely sure it's *refrigerated *while you do this.  Mishandled rice can cause a very nasty type of food poisoning.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> I cheat.  I use the leftover rice from Chinese takeout.



Why is that cheating? I'm sure the restaurants do the same


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 25, 2018)

Here's a great blog post with lots of tips for making fried rice. The author wrote a couple cookbooks on Asian cooking: Chicken Fried Rice


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 25, 2018)

While Jasmine and Basmati smell lovely while cooking, IMO there is not enough taste or smell difference, especially after sitting at least overnight and then adding all the other ingredients, to worry about.  Their texture versus converted rice is mainly the thing for me.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 25, 2018)

jennyema said:


> Just make absolutely sure it's *refrigerated *while you do this.  Mishandled rice can cause a very nasty type of food poisoning.


Well heck... I've been sick or dead for over 20 years now...  

Partially kidding... I have been refrigerating for the past 5 or so years.. I guess I was lucky for the previous 15 or so...  

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Apr 25, 2018)

Also, your stove should be able to put out and maintain the level of heat needed for good FR.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 25, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> While Jasmine and Basmati smell lovely while cooking, IMO there is not enough taste or smell difference, especially after sitting at least overnight and then adding all the other ingredients, to worry about. Their texture versus converted rice is mainly the thing for me.


 I agree. The smell doesn't carry over after cooking and the additions of other ingredients.

Here is my simple, easy fried rice recipe.

*Ms. Mofet's Fried Rice*


----------



## dragnlaw (Apr 25, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Well heck... I've been sick or dead for over 20 years now...
> 
> Partially kidding... I have been refrigerating for the past 5 or so years.. I guess I was lucky for the previous 15 or so...
> 
> Ross



me too!

Caveat -
think it depends on what kind of rice you are making...   many North Americans make a very dry rice - whereas most asian style if sticky.  
Moisture content can easily be the guiltly suspect.


----------



## Just Cooking (Apr 25, 2018)

dragnlaw said:


> me too!
> 
> Caveat -
> think it depends on what kind of rice you are making...   many North Americans make a very dry rice - whereas most asian style if sticky.
> *Moisture content can easily be the guiltly suspect.*


Makes sense...  

Ross


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 25, 2018)

roadfix said:


> Also, your stove should be able to put out and maintain the level of heat needed for good FR.



Craig has used his outside gas burner unit to make it.  That thing gets hot enough to turn cast iron white.  He originally got it for blackening and for crawfish boils. 

We've also started using the induction burner since it gets up to 575.  Course you have to use a flat bottom, carbon steel wok.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2018)

medtran49 said:


> While Jasmine and Basmati smell lovely while cooking, IMO there is not enough taste or smell difference, especially after sitting at least overnight and then adding all the other ingredients, to worry about.  Their texture versus converted rice is mainly the thing for me.



 I can taste and smell the fragrance of basmati rice for days.  I can taste it in fried rice too.  But other people's mileage may vary.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2018)

Just Cooking said:


> Well heck... I've been sick or dead for over 20 years now...
> 
> Partially kidding... I have been refrigerating for the past 5 or so years.. I guess I was lucky for the previous 15 or so...
> 
> Ross




What Is Bacillus Cereus Food Poisoning? (with pictures)

"Fried Rice Syndrome is an excellent example of this type of Bacillus cereus food poisoning. Rice is often contaminated with this type of bacteria. If the rice is not refrigerated properly after being steamed, the bacteria thrives and multiplies rapidly. The hot and quick frying method used to make fried rice is also not enough to kill the bacteria."


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 25, 2018)

Plain, "long-grain parboiled" rice. Is the best.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 25, 2018)

I do the cook then freeze method because I never plan ahead for this recipe.

Some folks like their rice dark and some don't. You can address this by mixing dark and light soy sauces to get the desired result.


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 25, 2018)

I like the taste of basmati in fried rice because I find it nutty, and after you add some soy sauce while it is frying it works for me..easier to work with also..


----------



## otuatail (Apr 29, 2018)

blissful said:


> I use whatever I have on hand, white long grain or short grain. Spread it out on a sheet pan to cool, put it in the refrigerator overnight to dry and keep at a safe temperature. Then I use it the next day.



Would rice dry in i a fridge? I would have thought room temperature for a while before frying or in oven on low for a few minutes!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 29, 2018)

otuatail said:


> Would rice dry in i a fridge? I would have thought room temperature for a while before frying or in oven on low for a few minutes!


It dries just fine in the fridge. Don't leave it at room temperature for very long, because of the risk of food poisoning jennyema mentioned.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 29, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> It dries just fine in the fridge. Don't leave it at room temperature for very long, because of the risk of food poisoning jennyema mentioned.



Exactly. The best thing, providing time allows, is overnight in the fridge.


----------

